# Mar Menor - Murcia



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Heading this way on business and Pleasure.

We might like to try the Thermal Spa/Baths. 

Does anyone know a place we could overnight or a campsite. Other than the one I have read so many bad stories about please?.

TM


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

Call in to L* M**** - you might like it.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Harrers (Dec 21, 2011)

If you are only looking for an overnight stop then you can stay at Los Alcazares (N37.76122 W0.82911) for free. There are limited facilities but there is somewhere to empty your wc. If you walk to the beach there are some great views - you can look across to La Manga (not sure whether you can see the La Manga site). Also it's a popular area for kite surfers which I found interesting to watch.

If you want more security, internet and toilets and showers then Camperpark Cartagena (N37.65361 W1.00333) will be a better bet. I think it's 10-12 Euros a night depending on the size of plot. The larger plots have facilities for emptying black and grey water and 16amp ehu and fresh water on the plot. We spent 10 nights there in October as its a good base for exploring Cartagena. The site owner is very friendly and they supply maps etc of the city and plenty of advice on where to go. The wifi included in the price (I'm starting to sound like a salesman now!) is excellent and we were able to stream tv from our Slingbox. The bread van visits each day although rather late towards midday and there is a supermarket within walking distance. There is also a food shop including fresh bread at the nearby petrol station.


----------



## wug (May 19, 2011)

Website:Here


----------



## bambi2 (Oct 19, 2007)

*Spain and Portugal touring Mar Menor*



Harrers said:


> If you are only looking for an overnight stop then you can stay at Los Alcazares (N37.76122 W0.82911) for free. There are limited facilities but there is somewhere to empty your wc. If you walk to the beach there are some great views - you can look across to La Manga (not sure whether you can see the La Manga site). Also it's a popular area for kite surfers which I found interesting to watch.
> 
> If you want more security, internet and toilets and showers then Camperpark Cartagena (N37.65361 W1.00333) will be a better bet. I think it's 10-12 Euros a night depending on the size of plot. The larger plots have facilities for emptying black and grey water and 16amp ehu and fresh water on the plot. We spent 10 nights there in October as its a good base for exploring Cartagena. The site owner is very friendly and they supply maps etc of the city and plenty of advice on where to go. The wifi included in the price (I'm starting to sound like a salesman now!) is excellent and we were able to stream tv from our Slingbox. The bread van visits each day although rather late towards midday and there is a supermarket within walking distance. There is also a food shop including fresh bread at the nearby petrol station.


We wanted to stop at Los Alcazares on our way to Morocco one month ago but heard that it's finished there and anyone caught parking at the little beach parking face a hefty fine bambi2


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

My cousin lives just around the corner from the beach parking at LA and we visited here for two nights about the 16th of November. We parked our van outside her flat for two nights next to the main road and had two of the quietest nights we've had in Spain! there were about 6 vans parked up by the beach, some looked like they'd been there a week or so, and no one bothered them either.

My cousin says there are vans there all the time and no one bothers them. Give it a try if you are just there and they ask you to move on fair enough. I've found the Spanish local police to be quite polite on first contact and it's only if they think you are taking the **** will they get official.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

HarleyDave said:


> Call in to L* M**** - you might like it.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Dave


We did!

Stayed for 3 nights. Nice Pitch, did not use facilities. Did some cycling and the weather was okay.

I did not rate the area we saw too highly.

Trev


----------



## bigfrank3 (Mar 26, 2007)

Thanks TM for the final post it's good to see a topic finished.

Frank


----------

